# Nottinghamshire CTC 110k Audax - 11/4/10



## bottombracket (27 Feb 2010)

*Nottinghamshire CTC 110k Audax - 11/4/10 - Charnwood in the Spring*

I did this a couple of years ago and a group of us are doing it again this year, It's a really pleasant ride through some scenic countryside...
The route heads SW from Nottingham, halfway point is in Mountsorrel. Into the Leicestershire wolds and back to start point.
It's a great intro to Audax riding for newbies or an early season leg-warmer for the more experienced.
See you there?
Kev Stevenson

110km
Start - Stapleford, Nr Nottingham
Terrain - slightly lumpy in places
Entry - £4 (+£2 temp AUK membership if needed)
Organiser - Mark Chambers


http://www.aukweb.net/forms/entryform9.php?Ride=10-812


----------



## bottombracket (19 Mar 2010)

Entries close end of next week 25/26 March to allow the organiser to get route sheets out in time.


----------

